# English sheepdog??!!



## Jazzy88 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi all

Thought Id post some week 5 pics of my lil guy.. still nameless for the moment... poor little guy! I think ill have a better idea once I meet him. Sometimes I wonder if I've bought an english sheepdog or a hav! ound:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

He is so adorable. He looks so :hug: ble. Hope he gets a name soon


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh my, how cute is your little guy!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I've never seen an English Sheepdog puppy before. How adorable!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

O My Gosh...he is absolutley adorable!! Where are you getting him from?


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

He is so cute!!!! I can't wait to see more pictures...


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

What an adorable puppy! Congrats!
Welcome to the forum too.

Beverly


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats! He is adorable.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He's just beautiful!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Goodness he keeps getting more and more adorable! :biggrin1:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I've always thought that Hav's look like little sheepdogs but you little guy is the spitting image of one...he is absolutely ADORABLE!! 
Congratulations and I can't wait for more pictures!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Just tell people who have never heard of a havanese that he's a miniature Cuban Sheepdog!
Cute little guy!


----------



## Jazzy88 (Oct 25, 2008)

Emarie, Im getting him from Cubet kennels in Oz (its her first litter under her own prefix). Both parents are from Hashki kennels. 

Yep, Im pretty sure most people wouldn't question me if I said I'm getting a miniature Cuban sheepdog! ...As it is, most people look at me blankley when I tell them Im getting a Havanese. :crazy: ... The most common reply is " "a hava-what?" :laugh: Not sure about the US and Canada, but Havanese are still pretty rare in Oz.


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

How cute. How old is he? People comment that Racquet looks like a mini sheep dog, he is a big boy of 22 pounds.

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Okay, I'll bite. Where is Oz???? I have never heard of Hashki kennels so I am really curious. If you are looking for a good name there are some very creative people here that love to give naming ideas. He is a very adorable little guy and I know you will be so happy with him when he comes home. CONGRATULATIONS on you first Hav and welcome to the MHS group.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I think Oz is slang for Australia. And that's where Hashki Kennels is.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, I figured it surely wasn't Kansas...at the end of the Yellow Brick Road!  Although a Hav would have been cute in that movie, too...

I just did a search and found that info, too.

Welcome, new folks.

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Welcome! What a cutie! And yes, we call Sophie our little sheepdoggie...


----------



## Jazzy88 (Oct 25, 2008)

:sorry: should have been more specific...Oz is slang for Australia.  
A number of lovely people on this forum have already given me name suggestions, :thumb: , thanks!... but still undecided.. ho hum... I am driving everyone around me crazy with my constant, "what about [insert name]?" questions! :dance:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

How CUTE! He looks like my Old English Sheepdog ~ Elliott, that I had 23 years ago, same markings and all. Actually my little one was not so little!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Where in Austrailia? My sister just moved there...


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Your baby is adorable. One day at Petsmart a lady came up to me going on and on about how much and how long she has wanted a dog like Smarty, then she said the strangest thing about cutting her tail. Long story short she thought Smarty was a new breed of miniature sheep dogs. This lady was very disappointed when I told her what she was.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*OES is sort of like Oz*

Riki's dad was named Ozzie. I think that is a cute name.

Your dog is adorable, any name would be great!

Our trainer had an old English and a havanese. She did a magic trick where she made smoke come out and then switched dogs...the OES shrunk! They were amazed. Sue Nelson and Her Sparky...


----------



## Suzy (May 9, 2008)

Oh My!!! Sooooo cute! He looks so much like my Linus did at that age. He had the one black eye/ear and other black ear. He has now lightened out to a white head with just mostly color tipped hair on the eye and ears. People are always asking if he is an Old English Sheepdog puppy. It's funny---he is almost 9 months old and about 15 or so pounds. We actually had an Old English about 35 years ago, and looking at pictures of then---I understand why I was so taken with Linus's colors and markings in the litter. I think you have a delightful puppy!!!
Suzy


----------

